# THE WILD TREES, Richard Preston



## Ed Roland (Jan 2, 2010)

With all that holiday driving it just made good sense to go to the library and get a book on cd. I found THE WILD TREES by Richard Preston.

http://www.richardpreston.net/books/wt.html

Great read/listen.


----------



## S Mc (Jan 2, 2010)

This book was given to me as a gift from one of our wonderful, long time clients. Unfortunately, with all my required reading for classes and studying I have not delved into it as yet. 

It is lurking on the library shelf waiting in anticipation...

Sylvia


----------



## lxt (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking at that book right now in my office!! on the shelf of course....its an interesting read!!


LXT..............


----------



## scubadude1188 (Jan 3, 2010)

I read the book and i thought it was excellent. The one thing I wasn't sure what they were talking about because I had never heard the term was skywalking. What were they referring to when they used that term?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 3, 2010)

Skywalking = traverse between trees on rope.

I'm into the book right now, about on the last 30 pages. My wife found the book, read it, and told me I needed to read it.

I spoke with Gerald Beranek (redwood guru) at the 2009 TCIA expo and asked him if he'd read the book. His blood pressure shot up.

As well-written and entertaining as the book is, just remember, it's fiction and a lot of the stuff written is to embellish the storyline.


One notable note, the illustrations are very nice. They were drawn by Andrew Joslin, known to many here as Moss. You can find him at the recreational climbing section here at Arboristsite.

I would recommend the book. It is a good read.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 3, 2010)

A large rhodo in full bloom 300' up would be a great thing to see in person.


----------



## moss (Jan 4, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> As well-written and entertaining as the book is, just remember, it's fiction and a lot of the stuff written is to embellish the storyline.



Disagree there, Preston is a diligent researcher, he also hired a pro fact checker to re-interview every source he talked to. His writing style has a narrative fiction feel but the stuff behind it is all based on real source material. However... anyone can disagree with the account of a given source, every person tells the same story differently.

Having collaborated with him I can tell you he's one of the hardest working people I've ever met. Good climber too, he was the first one to put me on an SRT system which I will always appreciate. 
-moss


----------



## Tree Machine (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahh, thanks for clarifying that, Moss.

I didn't think that it had a fiction feel. It _felt_ like the real thing. He took me there, exploring deep, hidden valleys, bushwhacking for hours through thick bramble alongside him, I would get to the end of a chapter scratched, bleeding, muddy-wet, exhausted and very hungry. Elizabeth would look over and say, "What happened to you?" and I would reply, "Good book." LOL

Where I'm coming from is that he filled-in peoples' lives, their love lives, childhoods, etc. Of course, he couldn't have been there. The level of detailed conversation between people 20 years ago, that's what I meant.

I suppose I should have phrased it that way "based on real source material".
Yea, that much is clear. It isn't made up out of nothing. It's quite impressive in its realisticness. One couldn't make a lot of that material up out of pure imagination. It's a story based on the research he's gathered combined with his personal experiences. Please allow me to correct myself. It's not fiction. It's an account, a narrative non-fiction.

He did an amazing job dropping names, _real_ names, people I've met personally, companies I've ordered gear from, gear I use. And then he pulls you into the mix, Moss. Richard Preston did a great job with this book. 

I would recommend it to anyone, but there will be a more special connection with tree climbers.


----------



## S Mc (Jan 4, 2010)

So now I'm a little confused....

If an author takes historical facts with historical or real figures and embellishes narrative and detail to define a story, I would place that in the historical fiction category. The best historical fiction stays true to time period, historically documented facts and detail and can in fact "take you there". You feel the time period, you experience what the characters are experiencing, you come away with the emotions and feelings that WERE that time. However, there are fictional characters and sequences added in.

I have not read this book yet, and I am more than prepared to enjoy it and appreciate it for what it is. The stories might be as accurate as the author has been able to make it using recounts from individuals. But an author uses a narrative style to enhance the readability and to stimulate desired emotions from his reader. There is a certain "danger" in reading an emotionally-stimulating, well-written book and then taking it for gospel, simply because it is well-researched.

This from Moss' post actually says it very well: "His writing style has a narrative fiction feel but the stuff behind it is all based on real source material. However... anyone can disagree with the account of a given source, every person tells the same story differently." 


Sylvia

P.S. By the way Moss, incredible illustrations! I am always in awe of the hidden talent of many of our forum members.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jan 4, 2010)

"told in novelistic detail by a master of nonfiction narrative." http://www.richardpreston.net/books/wt.html

There... that should clarify.


----------



## moss (Jan 4, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> ....Where I'm coming from is that he filled-in peoples' lives, their love lives, childhoods, etc. Of course, he couldn't have been there. The level of detailed conversation between people 20 years ago, that's what I meant.



That's what I'm talking about, he did extensive interviews with everyone to create that feel, the detail is everything. Those 20 year-old conversations were as recalled by the individuals interviewed.

A tree climber or forestry professional may recognize minor technical or historical inaccuracies here and there, nobody's perfect. And many have resented that the great redwood pioneer Gerry Beranek wasn't represented in the book. My guess is that Preston had to limit the scope of the book and focused on the immediate circle of tall tree enthusiasts around Steve Sillett. Talking to other journalists and non-fiction writers I've observed that their biggest challenge is where to draw the line around their subject, there is always way more source material than can be used and a story can wind it's way out into a wider world full of people who are important and worthy of notice.

Preston was a student of John McPhee, one of the great modern non-fiction writers, he learned his lessons well.
-moss


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 4, 2010)

moss said:


> Disagree there, Preston is a diligent researcher, he also hired a pro fact checker to re-interview every source he talked to. His writing style has a narrative fiction feel but the stuff behind it is all based on real source material.
> -moss



That sounds about right. Best I could tell, its at least 98% factual. Even the part about Ontario, Canada, is correct. My mother was born in the same town as Marie Antoinne - City of Kenora - and we vacationed there too. My mother liked that part of the book.

If anything, Preston throws in some excitement with superlatives. But that's what writing is about. I've read it all the way through twice. And found it to be as good second time through, and maybe even better the second reading. There is a lot in the second reading that really gets noticed differently.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 4, 2010)

good book for sure.


----------



## bendtrees (Jan 5, 2010)

Good Read yes. I can't speak to the facts specifically, but anyone whose climbed big conifers would second guess the "historical accuracy" of the first chapter. I felt he was embellishing so well that I almost quit the book. The rest was good, but I resent the device of "hooking" the reader with the far-fetched opening chapter. 
As chance would have it I had breakfast a couple of months ago with a fella in the book and he confirmed my suspicions without any prompting.


----------



## moss (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought you might all enjoy the cover of the Chinese edition of The Wild Trees:







Here's a crop showing the cover photo in more detail, "Look ma no rope!":






-moss


----------



## euroford (Jan 6, 2010)

read that quite awhile ago, a very good read. anybody who's into what we are into should definitely pick it up.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 6, 2010)

yup. and whats that other book. the golden spruce? the one where the dude cut the "magical" golden spruce down one night as a protest. kayaking around some nasty weather and sea up there deep into BC or alaska. 

that was a pretty good book too.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jan 7, 2010)

moss said:


> Thought you might all enjoy the cover of the Chinese edition of The Wild Trees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moss ... your post reminded me of a redwood I took a pic of in Prairie Creek.

From what I've seen in videos of people doing rock jamming, I'm pretty sure that someone who wasn't even a rock climber could get up this redwood.

Look for my hand, that's how big the bark ridges and gaps are. Several redwoods like this in the parks lead me to think that a couple of the indians must have climbed one.


----------



## moss (Jan 7, 2010)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Moss ... your post reminded me of a redwood I took a pic of in Prairie Creek.
> 
> From what I've seen in videos of people doing rock jamming, I'm pretty sure that someone who wasn't even a rock climber could get up this redwood.
> 
> Look for my hand, that's how big the bark ridges and gaps are. Several redwoods like this in the parks lead me to think that a couple of the indians must have climbed one.



Definitely. Someday I'll get my hand on one those bigguns.
-moss


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 2, 2012)

Thread revival.

Dug up some old coast redwood threads on a few forums this week, because I'm itching to get back down there, and hopefully this weekend. The best photography season for the redwoods still has about 4 months left. After that, the weather actually becomes more practical for a lot of visitors, and photos are still nice. 

If Moss has this thread subscribed, he's already seen this pic. But here he is at Prairie Creek redwoods last autumn. I'm going to be pulling The Wild Trees off the shelf this month and enjoying a few chapters.













View attachment 221272


View attachment 221273


----------



## m.stammberger (Feb 12, 2012)

*grizzly giant*



moss said:


> Thought you might all enjoy the cover of the Chinese edition of The Wild Trees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this tree on the chinese cover is definitely grizzly giant in yosemite np, who is the climber? I don't think stephen sillett?! now richard preston could write a new book about the discovery/mapping of the largest living tree on earth-I think this giant sequoia is 3200 years old and has more wood volume than general sherman cannot wait longer for the article in national geographic magazine and the photograph of michael nichols


----------



## m.stammberger (Feb 13, 2012)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Moss ... your post reminded me of a redwood I took a pic of in Prairie Creek.
> 
> From what I've seen in videos of people doing rock jamming, I'm pretty sure that someone who wasn't even a rock climber could get up this redwood.
> 
> Look for my hand, that's how big the bark ridges and gaps are. Several redwoods like this in the parks lead me to think that a couple of the indians must have climbed one.



yeah right with one small difference the tree on the chinese edition of the wild trees is a giant sequoia and they have a smoother bark than a sequoia sempervirens that's why I don't think it's that easy to climb the grizzly giant without rope.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Mar 3, 2013)

This thread is worth a bump.

Actually, I hear about this book The Wild Trees about every few weeks, from people I do landscaping or pruning work for. I'm actually surprised by how popular the book is. I know it's an excellent book, but still noteworthy how much reach it has years past it's publishing.

I probably show the portrait of Andrew I posted earlier, twice weekly, as it's in my portraiture practice book.

...


----------



## climbin207 (Mar 12, 2013)

i know this is an older thread that has been bumped a couple times but i just read this book this weekend after seeing this thread. I was wondering if you guys/girls had anymore recomendations for books about trees and climbing like this one. not neccisarily redwoods or giant trees just climbing in general. thanks for the help.

ps
after reading this book i have decided to someday go out to cali. to see the giant redwoods


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 10, 2014)

In case cost of a new book hindered a few readers when first released .... The Wild Trees, particularly in paperback, is very affordable now. I was checking prices last month after somebody asked, and it seems the paperback is the Lions share of what's for sale now.

Someone ought to make a movie based on tihis book.


----------



## climb4fun (Feb 12, 2014)

M.D. Vaden, good to come across you on here. We met at a diner down in California last summer. I was wearing my work hoody and you recognised the company name/logo. My wife, her grandmother and i were visiting the redwood forest for our first time. Our visit was only for a day so we didn't have much time to travel and see everything but it was a great trip. We plan to return for a longer trip next year. again, its good to cross paths with you again. Hope you have been well


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 15, 2014)

climb4fun said:


> M.D. Vaden, good to come across you on here. We met at a diner down in California last summer. I was wearing my work hoody and you recognised the company name/logo. My wife, her grandmother and i were visiting the redwood forest for our first time. Our visit was only for a day so we didn't have much time to travel and see everything but it was a great trip. We plan to return for a longer trip next year. again, its good to cross paths with you again. Hope you have been well



Hello ...

Took a moment, but now I recall our introduction.

Seems I've met a few tree people down that way. Yourself, then a man who now works at a Trinidad, CA, restaurant his dad owns, and most recently the man in the photo below, on vacation from Canada. He helped me re-measure the world's tallest hemlock last January in Prairie Creek redwoods. It's just behind the Douglas fir in the photo.

Anyway, of the professions I hear of in conversation, tree related is right up there.


----------

